# Upper Owyhee, lost gear, wrecked boat



## dclopton (Apr 27, 2016)

Three of us from Boise returned Monday, April 25, 2016 from a canoe/IK trip from the 45 Ranch to 3 Forks on the S Fork Owyhee River. Or, I should say that one of us in the IK made that whole trip. We launched April 19, 2016 around 5pm. 

We planned to portage Cabin rapids and made it through the first half but missed a move in the canoe across the small stretch of flat water while trying to switch to river right to continue the portage. 

There are four or so dry (not!) bags and a tent piled along river right within a mile after Cabin rapids. It would be a pain to haul those I know but, if you're in a big boat we'd appreciate their return. Some consideration available, especially since you would probably have to portage Cable rapids with the extra stuff. 

We'll try to clean up the litter in a few weeks when the water is down and weather good. It snowed eight inches on the top of the canyon while the canoe folks waited for assistance to get out of the canyon. 

PM me here if you have info. Thanks!


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Pics?


----------



## dclopton (Apr 27, 2016)

Hey Carvedog,Some photos are living on an SD card in a flooded dry bag along the Owyhee. I didn't take many photos after the canoe wrap. The last three pix include a camo-ed Mr. Buzzy, an onriver repair of a broken gunnel, and the final resting spot of the baby blue canoe.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

Planning to launch Sunday on the SF to Rome not sure if we will have room but I'll talk to the crew. I think shappattack launched yesterday on the SF. maybe he will grab em.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Half of baby blue has been erected on the left bank at the end of Cabin as a monument to your aborted expedition. Didn't see any gear on the right bank, but I wasn't particularly looking. Some in our group did see gear wrapped on rocks in the rapid. How did folks get out of the canyon?


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

dclopton said:


> Hey Carvedog,Some photos are living on an SD card in a flooded dry bag along the Owyhee. I didn't take many photos after the canoe wrap. The last three pix include a camo-ed Mr. Buzzy, an onriver repair of a broken gunnel, and the final resting spot of the baby blue canoe.


So pretty in there. Sorry for your troubles. Makes me jones for a quick Bruneau.

Good luck with the gear.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

Was with Wade, there was some gear underwater as well at a pour-over near the 1/2 of the canoe on the bank. Didn't see any gear on the bank, we camped between the lower end of Cabin and the next Class III rapid in river right and saw no gear on the bank. Would like to hear more of the story as well on the hike out. I thought we had an adventure, your's was another level! Glad you are all safe.


----------



## dclopton (Apr 27, 2016)

Shappattack and Wadein the Water, thanks for the reports! Here's a long but interesting account of the trip and rescue from my paddling friend, Matt.
====================
I know that our recent canoe trip is all over Facebook but I thought I should summarize this trip of a lifetime I just got back from. It was planned to be five days on the South Fork of the Owyhee in what is arguably the most remote river in the lower 48. I was partnered in a canoe with Tom, and our friend David, who planned the trip, was in an inflatable kayak.After a long and somewhat difficult trip to the put-in, shuttled by Debbie, we had a couple of great days with perfect weather and a chance for Tom and I to learn to paddle together through the most gorgeous scenery and several class II/IIIs. 

The river was up with spring flows and we expected a pretty demanding trip. Great food provided by David including fresh ground coffee for breakfast.
Others will provide details and photos, but the trip started to go South after a few days with some upsets that damaged the canoe and wet much of our gear even in dry bags. We still had plenty of dry food left left and were still in good shape except for a badly damaged canoe, so we spent half a day repairing the canoe rather creatively - 3 engineers working together.

After a very difficult and strenuous portage we put in again at a very challenging place in Cabin rapids. We accomplished two ferries but failed to position the canoe correctly for the following opening and ended up swimming with the badly damaged canoe pinned to a rock. 

David swam to try to free the canoe, with Tom tending the safety line and me trying to hold the painter against the force of the current. The canoe would not be freed, so David cut the gear loose and Tom went downriver to retrieve as much gear as possible. We were fortunate to retrieve some essential gear but much was lost.The canoe was destroyed.

Our new plan was for David to paddle the inflatable kayak the remaining two day trip out, including class V Cable rapids, and summon a rescue while Tom and I camped with what gear we had on a bench a mile or two downstream. 

There was No Way Out other than to wait for rescue, the canyon was deep and remote, and there was almost no other traffic on the river. We had to hope that David could paddle the remaining distance alone and with no gear to the next possible take out at remote Three Forks, and drive his shuttle vehicle, which Allie and Debbie had left for us, the 2 hour drive to Jordan Valley, the nearest outpost of civilization. Nowhere on the river or even in Jordan Valley was there any cell phone coverage.

Tom and I were pretty freaked at being left with no way of knowing when or even if a rescue was coming, but we were confident in having some shelter, two sleeping bags, adequate food and clothing, much of it left by David.

Things went well the next 24 hours; we erected a partial shelter, found water purification tablets, and exchanged countless stories about our lives. Tom made many trips up the canyon gathering our gear. On the evening of the second day, while wandering down river from our camp, a search plane circled around our location having clearly spotted us. We were elated, because it meant David had actually run the rest of the river in 24 hours, and that rescue was on the way. We knew it wouldn't be immediate in such a remote and hostile place.

Elation turned to fear when the next morning dawned with the canyon socked in with limited visibility, and the overnight rain turned to snow. It seemed impossible to fly in a chopper under those conditions and we were not well equipped for snow. It was difficult to keep the sleeping bags dry. Keeping warm enough to survive was only possible with dry bags. As the day went on and the weather failed to clear, our spirits were falling.

Finally, late in the day, we heard what at first sounded like a boat coming up the river. As the sound got closer it turned to the amazing sound of an Army Blackhawk helicopter, the sweetest sound in the world! The Blackhawk continued down the river, but returned in minutes, hovered near us, and landed downriver about 1/4 mile. We could tell it landed by the sound, but couldn't see anything. A few minutes more and the crew of the chopper appeared. They helped us pack our gear and carry it downriver to the chopper. The Boise-based helicopter lifted us straight up the wall of the canyon and dropped us off where the Malheur County Sheriff's deputies and Search and Rescue were waiting in 3 vehicles.

They had been waiting there for us on the rim, unknown to us, since the previous evening, considering how to get us out of the canyon. They had rejected a rescue over the rim because of the bad weather. There was 6 inches of snow on the rim! We later found that the authorities had spent the day, with David, trying to find a helicopter that could get down in the canyon for us. It was a 4 hour drive over very rough terrain (the 4 wheel drive trucks had chains) to Jordan Valley, but we were warm and dry, and were given sandwiches and water. The friendly SAR volunteer who drive us was good company.

We were reunited with David and Debbie in Jordan Valley.
Many thanks to the many , many people, volunteers and professionals, who participated in the rescue. Not only were they very, very competent, but extremely friendly and courteous. I am totally amazed by the Blackhawk pilot and crew for their flight down the narrow gorge in limited visibility and gusty windy conditions.

It was reported to us that the remains of the canoe, in several pieces, was spotted up river from us. We actually recovered the paddles and thwart, still intact, that we had used to repair the canoe after the first serious wreck. David spotted the rest of our lost gear on the river bank as he paddled out; maybe some if it will show up again someday.

I also wanted to note David's heroic marathon paddle out to Three Forks. At least a 2 day trip done in one day, including sleeping, or trying to, in the kayak with only his dry suit and an empty dry bag for warmth in the freezing weather. If I did one thing right it was choosing my companions in this adventure.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Great story. Glad it all worked out.


----------



## fortboise (Apr 29, 2016)

dclopton said:


> ...and the final resting spot of the baby blue canoe.


Well, it did keep going down, later. Last I saw it, it was hung up below Cabin on the left side, just 15" of one end poking up. And our Army pilots said they saw more of it sticking out when they came to get us on Monday, in the snowstorm. Sounded like part of both ends were visible again.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

we were only about 8 miles upstream from you during the snow storm.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qlv_P_vo8z4

This was the upper part of Cabin Rapid the day after the snow storm, the day after you were gone.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPu9mAvAvG8

1/2 the canoe was down around the corner up on the bank.


----------



## fortboise (Apr 29, 2016)

shappattack said:


> we were only about 8 miles upstream from you during the snow storm.


And camping, it looks like? Kind of a nice bit of weather to hold tight in. The Army flyers told us they'd seen another rafting party... and wanted to be sure they had the right people to rescue before they landed. I assured them they had the right group.

Pretty wild to see a Black Hawk flying through the canyon, eh?!

Went the Malheur S&R plane flew through and spotted us Sunday afternoon, my international distress symbol was enthusiastic enough that I understand it was the source of some jocularity back in Jordan Valley. On Monday when the big bird came by, we weren't willing to go out in the storm and get anything any wetter unless and until we were sure they were going to fetch us out.

And then after they did, and dropped us on the rim with the S&R, the storm was pretty much over, and it was partly sunny (if cold and windy) by the time we got to JV. In the canyon it had showed NO sign of let up. Our shelter was similar to what you guys had for your cook area--with a panel for one side, and a second site partly protected with a tarp I'd rigged.


----------



## fortboise (Apr 29, 2016)

Our final camp was at mile 57, just about the spot marked on the OR2 BLM map, between Cabin and Cable.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

This is the big camp on the BLM map on river right downstream of Cabin Rapid around where you were. We had 1 casualty in Cabin Rapid, an oar shaft broke making the move back to river left upstream of Thunder Rock. quickest spare oar placement above the nastiest wrap rock hazard I have personally witnessed. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIxpIxhxKHU


----------



## fortboise (Apr 29, 2016)

shappattack said:


> This was the upper part of Cabin Rapid the day after the snow storm, the day after you were gone.


Nice scouting video. Our final move in the canoe was just around the corner, trying to cross to the right, and portage the lower part of Cabin, which looked to be too much for us.

When we did the upper bit, on Thursday, the flow on the left side at the top (where your boats are parked) was lower, and there wasn't enough to float the canoe through that. We took both boats through the narrow passage between the giant rocks on the right side, got back to the left before the rock garden above the big left turn, and tried to line the canoe on that section and got messed up. We spent Thursday and Friday night on the bar at upper left in your video, patched up the canoe as best we could, and portaged to a put in around the corner.


----------



## fortboise (Apr 29, 2016)

shappattack said:


> This is the big camp on the BLM map on river right downstream of Cabin Rapid around where you were.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIxpIxhxKHU


Wow, that's a big party! Nice to friends with extra gear down there on bad day, but then Tuesday looked like a nice day.

In the final scene of your "Post Cabin Rapid Camp" vid there's a vertical wall in the distance, through which Bull Creek('s drainage) comes through. Our camp was across from that wall, on same side you were on.


----------



## bucketboater (Jul 9, 2012)

Cool story with a happy ending. Who foots the bill on a mess like this?


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

In the final scene of your "Post Cabin Rapid Camp" vid there's a vertical wall in the distance, through which Bull Creek('s drainage) comes through. Our camp was across from that wall, on same side you were on.[/QUOTE]

Bull Creek comes in over a mile downstream of the very end of Cabin Rapid. You can't see down to Bull Creek that in the video. There are 2 more class III rapids down stream of Cabin Rapid before you reach bull creek. Not sure how you could have wound up all the way down there considering where we found your canoe.


----------



## fortboise (Apr 29, 2016)

shappattack said:


> Bull Creek comes in over a mile downstream of the very end of Cabin Rapid. You can't see down to Bull Creek in the video. There are 2 more class III rapids down stream of Cabin Rapid before you reach Bull Creek. Not sure how you could have wound up all the way down there considering where we found your canoe.


Yup, it's over a mile. We hiked. I'd gone all the way down there, following David in his IK, as he looked to recover our flotsam. Then back up to get my buddy. Then the two of us down with most of our stuff. Then (me) up and down on Sunday to get the rest of our stuff.

In survival mode, I was being very careful to note landmarks. And the BLM river/topo map reinforces my place memory. That vertical wall on the left in the distance at the end of your video is definitely what Bull Creek comes through. It's past all three of the after-Cabin "class III+" rapids.

The large bar we were on that extends to the turn just before Cable was (a) big, (b) had decent-looking camp spots, and (c) looked like a place a helicopter could land. (And when I first got there, it was out of the considerable wind we were having on Saturday, but that turned out to be a momentary lull, not an actual feature.)

I was right about all that, especially (c). What I've now learned is that your camp spot for awaiting air rescue should be some distance away from the LZ; the prop wash from a Black Hawk is way more than enough to flatten your tents. Fortunately "Shipwreck bar" has another good LZ, close to the bottom and that left turn. (We'd explored the bar from where we camped, on the high end of it, down to the lower spot--not quite an island, but it might have been after the river came up following the snowstorm--on Saturday and Sunday.

On our very short flight out, spiraling up and only a bit over, to the S&R group, we had an awesome view of Cable rapids.


----------



## fortboise (Apr 29, 2016)

bucketboater said:


> Who foots the bill on a mess like this?


Malheur Co. Sheriff said their part was "just their job." The Search and Rescue guys are all volunteers, using their own gear. (I think--and hope--they get some mileage or per diem or something from the Sheriff, but I don't know about that.)

Kind of part of the Army's job, too. It was a _great _training mission for them. Flying into a tight canyon in a snowstorm? Doesn't get much better than that!

I imagined a large bill, and being happy to pay it. Instead, I'll be happy to make a big donation to the Malheur Co. Search & Rescue, and pay my federal taxes with a bigger smile than usual.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

fortboise said:


> Kind of part of the Army's job, too. It was a _great _training mission for them. Flying into a tight canyon in a snowstorm? Doesn't get much better than that!


That takes some serious balls, or lack there of, to write a response like that. I find it highly offensive. Flying in a snow storm, in wind, in to a tight canyon to risk your life for a couple folks that clearly were un-prepared to be there, is not a funny joke, and it ain't a training mission. Its a very serious mission indeed.


----------



## fortboise (Apr 29, 2016)

You can read it that way if you want, I guess. I have complete respect (and a lot of gratitude) for what the Army N.G., Malheur Co. Sheriff and the Search and Rescue volunteers did on our behalf. I don't know what all communications went back and forth between the different teams, but it was apparently the case that they did not go in Sunday evening because the conditions weren't that bad, and that they'd established we were in good shape, and known to be provisioned well-enough. The snowstorm changed the assessment.

As it turned out, the weather was about to change for the better, but we had no way of knowing that. Maybe the climbing team from the S&R could have come down and helped us out, and we could've all driven out late in the day and into dark. Or maybe we could have held on for another day and you might have helped us out. The Army had good weather intel, and acted appropriately to ensure their own safety, as did the S&R team. I wouldn't have it any other way.

The folks working to rescue us made good decisions, including the one about flying into the canyon. As I said earlier, we assumed it would not be possible to fly in in that storm, but the Army team disproved that. They were utterly professional, extremely well-trained, and from everything I saw accomplished their mission with a generous margin of safety for all concerned. And I learned what an awesome and capable craft the Black Hawk (and a good crew) can be.

Obviously, we made mistakes, and might have paid very dearly for them, but for a lot of people who came to our aid. I've been in some sketchy spots before, for various reasons, but nothing like this. Pretty sure this is a once in my lifetime event. I wouldn't wish it on anyone else.

One of the things I took away from it was a big increase in my faith in my my fellow humans. I will never forget the effort that was mobilized on our behalf, and I will do what I can to repay that effort going forward.


----------



## bucketboater (Jul 9, 2012)

fortboise said:


> Malheur Co. Sheriff said their part was "just their job." The Search and Rescue guys are all volunteers, using their own gear. (I think--and hope--they get some mileage or per diem or something from the Sheriff, but I don't know about that.)
> 
> Kind of part of the Army's job, too. It was a _great _training mission for them. Flying into a tight canyon in a snowstorm? Doesn't get much better than that!
> 
> I imagined a large bill, and being happy to pay it. Instead, I'll be happy to make a big donation to the Malheur Co. Search & Rescue, and pay my federal taxes with a bigger smile than usual.


 Whatever floats or in your case wraps your boat. Blows my mind you think it's the army's job to rescue canoers in a remote canyon in April. I'd rather walk out or wait for another group then call a goverment agency to clean up my mess. Thanks Obama.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

fortboise said:


> Or maybe we could have held on for another day and you might have helped us out


Actually what you should have written: a few more hours and our trip would have changed entirely because it would have been mandatory for us to have rescued you, a fact not lost on me as the TL, and we would have been glad to do so. It would have been far more safe for everyone involved. Every time a hilo rescue crew lifts off, no matter the margin of planned safety, lives are on the line. I personally know of 3 folks killed in 3 separate routine hilo flights in my line of work, in much more safe weather conditions.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

I think a great way to repay those folks is to have an honest assessment and analysis of the incident here, identify the mistakes made during trip planning and execution, and identify the measures necessary that would have mitigated the need for a rescue flight, so that others may learn and not repeat. There has been a lot of pent up demand for the Owyhee this year, never seen that many folks on the river in past years. Others can learn from this. The Owyhee Country isn't the MF Salmon, its even more remote.

For example:
Carry a full topo map of the area, not just the BLM guide that shows the very narrow band along the river. You can actually hike out of the canyon right where you pinned your boat, where we camped, in fact a party on our trip did a hike up from the sandy beach camp just downstream of Cabin Rapid and made it out of the canyon and back in less than 1 hour. It is approximately 9 miles over the drumond breaks, fairly easy and open ground to 3 forks from there where your rig was parked, about a 1/2 day hike or less. 

Appropriate craft for the water conditions, group size to aid in emergency/boat rescue, group size/number of boats given the remote nature. There is safety in numbers. You insinuated we had a large group. 10 folks is a great number to aid in setting safety, makes portage at cable manageable, etc. etc. Time is a factor, in the Owyhee country, just wait till latter, you'll have about every weather possible about every week in April, from t-shirt to blizzard. Most importantly for the owyhee, expect the unexpected, expect/plan to pin a boat, expect to see no one and have no aid during emergency. Folks probably read Bonnie Olins book and figure 2 folks on the upper Owyhee is a good idea. Good luck with that. Maybe you get lucky, maybe you need a hilo rescue.

Lots of talk about adventures getting to and from put-in/take out also. Mitigation measures, 4x4 high clearance, high lift jack, chains, shovels should be taken on any upper Owyhee trip.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

You make some great points Shap, and I get it, and agree in principle.. However, when the shit comes together, as it does every once in awhile. What they did may have been the best recourse. All I'm saying is we've all been over our head at some point. Right or wrong. After almost 30 years of boating. And before the blogs and maps that we have these days, I was very close to floating this section too with very little beta. Not enough water that time. 

That said, I've been a part of this type of thing. It happens.. Thank god they were part of an adventure and not more.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## curtis catman (Sep 29, 2015)

Lots of talk about adventures getting to and from put-in/take out also. Mitigation measures, 4x4 high clearance, high lift jack, chains, shovels should be taken on any upper Owyhee trip.[/QUOTE] Shapp

You learned the tire chain lesson the hard way and had to have help from Volunteer Rescue personnel.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

curtis catman said:


> Lots of talk about adventures getting to and from put-in/take out also. Mitigation measures, 4x4 high clearance, high lift jack, chains, shovels should be taken on any upper Owyhee trip.


 Shapp

You learned the tire chain lesson the hard way and had to have help from Volunteer Rescue personnel.[/QUOTE]

You refer to our 2011 trip to SF Owyhee Pipeline. I didn't learn that lesson, our shuttle driver/provider learned that lesson. We hired a shuttle from Eva Matteri and her driver didn't check his bosses rig to make sure the appropriate gear was in their shuttle rig. Our shuttle driver was actually part of the Malheur County Search and Rescue. The shuttle driver forgot those items. We all had those items in our own trucks at the takeout. There is a big difference between a shuttle driver we hired forgetting 4x4 gear in their own truck and calling their friends in for a fun 4x4 mud mission to bring us some chains, compared to needing a hilo rescue, no?

What got me started here was the BS comment about the military hilo being a no worries training mission. If not for that comment, sleeping dogs would lie. Ultimately everyone was OK. Points have been made, game over.


----------



## fortboise (Apr 29, 2016)

shappattack said:


> Actually what you should have written: a few more hours and our trip would have changed entirely because it would have been mandatory for us to have rescued you, a fact not lost on me as the TL, and we would have been glad to do so. It would have been far more safe for everyone involved.


Thanks for that. Trouble was, we had no way of knowing you were just around the corner from us. (Also, no way to know the storm that had the canyon socked in was an hour or two from ending. It looked like it was going to go all day.) From our Tuesday put-in through Saturday mid-day, when we had to decide "what now?" we'd seen exactly one party of two boaters (two fellows on two catarafts). (Their plan was Pipeline to Rome, and they blew past us at lunch Wednesday.)

The "paddle out to get help" decision was also made when we were short a lot of gear; we had a one-sided shelter, a tarp, one sleeping bag and the bare minimum of clothing between the three of us. We later found one more of the sleeping bags, and some other stuff which made a big difference.


----------



## fortboise (Apr 29, 2016)

shappattack said:


> I think a great way to repay those folks is to have an honest assessment and analysis of the incident here, identify the mistakes made during trip planning and execution, and identify the measures necessary that would have mitigated the need for a rescue flight, so that others may learn and not repeat.


This is a great point, and I agree that it should be done, and with the points you make. My short list:


* Carry a full topo map of the area, not just the BLM guide that shows the very narrow band along the river.*
*Chose the appropriate craft for the water conditions.*
*Have the necessary skill with the appropriate craft.*
There are plenty of other things to look after, but those three would have prevented our debacle. I'm not sure whether we could have made it a 1/2 day hike to Three Forks, but had we had a full topo, we could have made a much better assessment, both of where we might get out, and then what.


----------



## fortboise (Apr 29, 2016)

shappattack said:


> ...Carry a full topo map of the area...


Just sent the suggestion to the folks at blm.gov that links to some source for topo maps would be a useful addition to the Boater Guides & Maps page. What they do have organized there is great... and seems comprehensive, so didn't prompt us to think about the "larger picture."


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

shappattack said:


> That takes some serious balls, or lack there of, to write a response like that. I find it highly offensive. Flying in a snow storm, in wind, in to a tight canyon to risk your life for a couple folks that clearly were un-prepared to be there, is not a funny joke, and it ain't a training mission. Its a very serious mission indeed.


I think I read this differently from you.. I interpreted as (They are trained to do this stuff, and it's what they do for a living, they're damn good at it and this just adds to their experience) it's true that not all helicopter pilots are trained the same. But my old man could land a helo on the fantail of a destroyer cruising upwards of 20kn in some pretty rough seas. And I'm sure whoever is is flying left seat in a black hawk has enough hours under their belt to be a pretty bad ass pilot.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Its easy for these threads to go sideways because of simple misunderstanding. I have been on both sides of the conversation in such occasions. Internet is prone to such outcomes. I think there is still room for understanding and listening before succumbing to harsh judgement and the like. I have been following the thread with interest and always learn alot even when the words shared aren't loyal to my preferences.

Could be wrong in the long run. As someone who has unfortunately needed SAR assistance I can tell you the entire process is complex and can take years to unpackage. That is also the case as someone who has initiated SAR for friends and been on the outside while events unfold. Its rarely black and white. 

Phillip


----------



## John the welder (May 2, 2009)

I knew there was going to be trouble when I got to the part about " 3 engineers working together" . I've found its hard enough to keep one out of trouble much less 3. But there have been some good suggestions here and I'm glad everyone is safe. I usually float with an ex air traffic controller, who once landed a copter in a really tight spot,at night to get me out after a horse kicked my spleen in two. We all owe the rescue people a big thank you .


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## fortboise (Apr 29, 2016)

*GEAR HAS BEEN RECOVERED*

The next party up the line has been in touch with me and it sounds like they have most or all of our remaining flotsam. Or jetsam, I guess it would be, since we cut it loose. I gather they got off the river today, but were close enough to see the Black Hawk fly in on Monday.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Copter pilots fly from the right.


----------



## curtis catman (Sep 29, 2015)

Chopper pilots put them selves in harms way by selecting the job they do, And I salute them.

Every mission an army pilot does that is not in a war zone is a training mission and it is good to train as you fight. I have never met an Army chopper pilot that was mad because he had to save someone. And I have know a good many.

The only thing I have seen here from Fortboise is gratitude toward the rescue personel. 

He got in to deep and was not prepared. Lesson learned. Bet he will be more prepared the next time. It is not his fault he was not born an expert whitewater boatman, navy seal, and all around rambo like the rest of us.


----------



## stuntsheriff (Jun 3, 2009)

two words : stringfellow hawke .


----------



## Sembob (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey Curtis. Very well said. That's how I felt while reading his posts. 


Jim


----------



## Roguelawyer (Apr 2, 2015)

Dang!! That was some adventure. Good to hear all three of you made it out safe. I can only imagine how I would have felt when the bad weather came in. 

Cheers to Malheur Search and Rescue and the Army National Guard.


----------



## curtis catman (Sep 29, 2015)

Jim, I thank you Sir.


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

Regarding appreciation.

If no fee for rescue was assessed what donation was made to the Malheur Rescue Group?

Perhaps a military charity included also?


----------



## Roguelawyer (Apr 2, 2015)

BilloutWest said:


> Regarding appreciation.
> 
> 
> Perhaps a military charity included also?


Good whiskey for the pilots and a truckload of beer for the crew would probably be appreciated.


----------



## Kilroy (Oct 23, 2011)

Is anyone else thinking DeLorme Inreach or other PLB device as they read? Mostly, I'm curious about there being any sort of signal down there if/when I run it. 

Glad you're all safe and able to share your experiences, bafoonery or not...

Sent from my SM-G900P using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

